# Synequin - Anyone tried it?



## RubyR (13 December 2007)

My vet has given me a tub of Synequin joint supplement for my horse. (Didn't realise how wexpensive it was until I looked it up on the Internet!!! - oh well). Just wanted to know what people's thoughts are on it? I can be a bit sceptical about the effectiveness of supplements, so wondered what people's experiences were. Good or bad?


----------



## tillyd (13 December 2007)

Hello, I am pretty sure it has helped my horsie. But not my bank balance....!


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 December 2007)

My vet used to recommend it - until I pointed him at Riaflex Complete and he found that the latter had a slightly better spec for a third of the price.  Guess what he recommends now?


----------



## woolly (14 December 2007)

we used Synoquin on our dog all his life after an OCD operation and it was amazing at a goodly dose ( he was a giant breed) We recommended the Synequin to friends for horses and they too are very pleased. They use it at Longleat on the Tigers and gorillas as it is pretty good stuff!(irrelevant fact but mildly interesting!)


----------



## rebs (14 December 2007)

Am currently using Synequin. My horse has come sound, but not sure if that's due to the remedial farriery, the Synequin or stopping doing any roadwork, so hard to say. I might give the Riaflex a try if its a third of the price and a better spec as between the farriery and the hoof supplements and the Synequin its costing me an absolute fortune!!


----------



## Andy66 (14 December 2007)

Synequin is OK and will work but it is ridiculously expensive. Often the vets supply it from their surgery and they will be making a decent  mark up on it. There are however excellent equine joint supplements on the market for much cheaper. I run a supplements company and we sell Premier Flex which is a very high spec joint supplement at a much cheaper price. It is available direct from Equine Answers at www.equineanswers.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## jojoebony (14 December 2007)

I've used it and was impressed.  I'd looked round and found that whilst the inital cost (loading dose) was rather expensive the maintenance dose seemed a reasonable price compared to other high spec alternatives.
If you get a prescription from the vets it may be cheaper to buy it from a independent supplier.

Jo


----------



## RubyR (14 December 2007)

Thanks for everyone's answers. I have been looking at PremierFlex on the Internet and it looks good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Happy2Hack (15 December 2007)

I have been using Synequin on my pony for just over a month - the improvement is fantastic!


----------



## merlinsquest (16 December 2007)

I used it and didnt notice a difference to the horse, just my pocket!!

Now I use Easy Joint from Equiform Nutrition and he is sounder and I am richer on this.


----------



## loopylucifer (16 December 2007)

yep used it was very good but moved to CORTA- VET instead as it was soo expensive and seems to have made quite a dramatic effect!


----------



## samuelhorse (23 December 2007)

I use cortavet and am impressed. My boy damaged ligaments in his stifle and was out of work for 18 months and vets advice was to retire him. Im using cortavet at the present and my boy appears to be totally sound and up for a good gallop up the steep fields at our yard. I dont know if it is the cortavet, but darent take him off it just incase!


----------

